# Volkswagen 1993-2006 Color Codes



## flavaone (Dec 31, 2005)

Can someone please provide me with Volkswagen's 1993-2006 color codes please? I tried searching on Google but got no results.


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen 1993-2006 Color Codes (flavaone)*

Welcome to the Vortex *flavaone* hope this helps.
*White*
Candy White B4B4
Cool White B7B7
Grey White T717
*Grey*
United Grey X6X6
*Yellow*
Yellow 9108 (Polo 6N)
Yellow J5J5 (New Beetle)
*Orange*
Orange Art (New Beetle)
*Red*
Red P2P2
Flash Red D8D8
Tornado Red G2G2
Colarado Red (pe) Q7Q7
*Blue*
Pearl Blue D3D3
Indigo Blue (pe) 7D7D
Batik Blue (pe) G3G3 (New Beetle)
Techno Blue (pe)K9K9
Nebio Blue (m) E2E2
Surf Blue 1C1C
*Green*
Green Tendence (m) 4L4L
Bright Green (pe) T3T3
Cyber Green (m) L9L9 (New Beetle)
*Silver*
Reflex Silver (m) 8E8E
Silver Arrow (m) P4P4 (New Beetle)
Satin Silver (m) X1X1
*Black*
Black A1A1
Black Magic (pe) Z4Z4

*Key* (pe) = Pearl Effect (m) =Metallic
_NOTE these are all Dealer codes._


_Modified by phaeton at 6:12 PM 5-12-2006_


----------



## flavaone (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks phaeton!


----------



## GTImeister (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen 1993-2006 Color Codes (phaeton)*

seems there are some missing


----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen 1993-2006 Color Codes (GTImeister)*

http://www.paintscratch.com/

Look them up here.


----------



## USCVWFAN (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen 1993-2006 Color Codes (flavaone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flavaone* »_Can someone please provide me with Volkswagen's 1993-2006 color codes please? I tried searching on Google but got no results.

Here's a few I found...


----------



## rocconut (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen 1993-2006 Color Codes (USCVWFAN)*

Ryan when you try to access these pages it gives you a page not found error. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Is this your site or someone elses?


----------



## Ambrose Wolfinger (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen 1993-2006 Color Codes (rocconut)*

Dont forget Fresco Green Metallic


----------



## USCVWFAN (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen 1993-2006 Color Codes (rocconut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rocconut* »_Ryan when you try to access these pages it gives you a page not found error. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Is this your site or someone elses? 

My bad...








IM Sent


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen 1993-2006 Color Codes (USCVWFAN)*

Flash Red is LP3G, not D8D8. How many others are jacked up?


----------

